# Iams Cruelty



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Iams cruelty

I had no idea Iams did this.

Edit: Sorry but the video is way graphic, that I could not watch. I can't believe Iams is still around. This company should have their doors shut!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW!! Glad I quit using their food a long time ago.


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. My Snowflake was sent home to me on Iams and I still Have not changed her yet . I will be going to the local store to purcahse her a nother brand of food (wellness).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Some pet food companies test on animals and treat them poorly. So do some cosmetic companies and the pharma industy. Been going on for years. I've seen rescued monkeys (from a lab in Georgia,) living happily in a wildlife sanctuary. Thank goodness there are people who have the facilities to take care of these mistreated and unloved creatures. I know that there are a lot of people who believe in animal testing for medical research to help humans with life threatening illnesses. I'm not trying to cause a controversy here over those issues. If everyone began to seriously contemplate all of the cruelty done to animals in various places for many reasons, maybe there would be less suffering. 

It's a nice dream, anyway.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Since its a PETA site I have great doubts that is for real.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 19 2008, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607866


> Since its a PETA site I have great doubts that is for real.[/B]


I'm not so sure. Did u watch the video? How could all that not be real? It was pretty graphic, and now I am tainted with these pictures. Real it is, but if Iams is apart of this, don't know. All I know is someone is being very cruel to these dogs, especially the one on the operating table.


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

WHAT THE heck!!!! This is INSANE, I can't beleive this is happening!!! I was watching the video and started crying, WHAT WERE THEY DOING IN THE BEGINNING?? What was the point of all that? They were suffocating them, to prove what exactly? What sick experiment is this?? 

I can't even begin to describe how upset/pissed off I am at this!!!!!!! I know these commercial companies are terrible and have poor products, but THIS I had no clue about....I don't understand how things like this continue to happen till this day especially here in America!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm saying we have no proof it's Iams, a mill, (which often does its own surgeries) or exerpts Peta set up themselves. They have done some brutal
things in the name of Peta. I just don't trust them.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 19 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608026


> I'm saying we have no proof it's Iams, a mill, (which often does its own surgeries) or exerpts Peta set up themselves. They have done some brutal
> things in the name of Peta. I just don't trust them.[/B]


Gotcha, yea who knows. Anyways, whoever is doing it, should be strapped down to that table.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 19 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608026


> I'm saying we have no proof it's Iams, a mill, (which often does its own surgeries) or exerpts Peta set up themselves. They have done some brutal
> things in the name of Peta. I just don't trust them.[/B]



I don't trust them either. I put NOTHING past them. Look at their own history. 

EDIT: This from Iams' Website:

FACT: Posing as an animal lover, an activist "undercover investigator" was hired for an Iams-funded role in the contract facility. She had responsibility for the socialization and enrichment of the dogs participating in Iams' feeding studies, and was paid to develop and implement a program to ensure that these dogs were well cared for. Rather than focusing on her assignment she captured video not of the scenes of the socialization and enrichment activities she was being paid to develop and deliver, but of dogs and cats that were housed in the same facility but not a part of Iams studies. 

http://www.iamstruth.com/iamstruth/en_US/j...amp;articleID=6

I'm not a fan of Iams. But keep in mind this did happen 5-years ago.


----------



## evadoggy (Jul 21, 2008)

This is crazy! I can't believe that they are actually doing that. Fortunately I don't use their products either.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, PETA is legit. They have a cause, and they aren't doing anything to call themselves into question while fighting for that cause. 
The problem people have with PETA is that they often stretch the rules or lie their way into facilities where animal testing is done. It is a necessary evil if they are going to get the videos they need to prove inhumane treatment. Some of the footage on their website might be outdated, I don't know. I do know they are upfront about when the footage was shot. However, PETA does not "make things up". Maybe if it makes you feel better to pretend PETA is full of BS, go right ahead.  

BTW, I am not a member of PETA, nor am I a crazy "tree huggin' hippie". :biggrin: 

Iams is pretty ...how can I say this nicely... "common" quality food. Meaning, there are many much better brands. So, not using that brand is no real sacrifice. 

Here's the problem I have with the Iam's rebuttal; What were other non-Iams related animals doing in the same facility? And, why would a "reputable" company use a facility where animals were being mistreated?? If they want to claim ignorance, fine, but that isn't what they are saying! Surely a multi-national company like Iams can afford its own testing facility, without using services of a disreputable lab. Or, perhaps the entire lab DOES belong to Iams, in which case they STILL have NO defense. 

Also, keep in mind that Iams is not saying that this video is fraudulent, which they could have. They are acknowledging the authenticity of the film by not challenging it. So, tell me again how PETA has gone wrong...?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608807


> They have a cause, and they aren't doing anything to call themselves into question while fighting for that cause.[/B]



PETA has done many things to call themselves into question.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 21 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608836


> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608807





> They have a cause, and they aren't doing anything to call themselves into question while fighting for that cause.[/B]



PETA has done many things to call themselves into question.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Not saying you are wrong... But, What have they done? Do you have evidence to back up this argument?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's some info that may help.
PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608867


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 21 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608836





> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608807





> They have a cause, and they aren't doing anything to call themselves into question while fighting for that cause.[/B]



PETA has done many things to call themselves into question.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Not saying you are wrong... But, What have they done? Do you have evidence to back up this argument?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Simply google PETA. You can also do a search on this forum. We've had several discussions, with regards to PETA.

This is not an argument. Of course they have done some "questionable" things. 

Also, I do not _pretend_ PETA is full of BS. This is an opinion, I have formed thru the years.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Look, we all know animal cruelty is out there in a huge way no matter how we feel about PETA. And we all know that big corporations don't give a darn about anything but profit.

One thing I've learned from having to do tons of research for my writing is that news and news sources, even controversial orgs like PETA (despite their methods - which are sometimes deceptive and sometimes illegal) get it right at least some of the time, whether I agree or disagree with them as an organization. It's just like when I read Pravda (Russian newspaper) or watch cable news. Maybe they only get things accurate some of the time. But I can't assume they are lying because I don't agree with their methods or their political slant. I gather information, I use my brain to sift it, and then I decide what is true, regardless of whether I am in complete agreement with the source of that information. I can't close my mind and dismiss some news sources because they are liberal, or conservative, or communist, or radical, whatever. There is usually at least one nugget of truth in it. 

It would be a scary world if everyone only believed information if it only came from a source they always agreed with.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608888


> Look, we all know animal cruelty is out there in a huge way no matter how we feel about PETA. And we all know that big corporations don't give a darn about anything but profit.
> 
> One thing I've learned from having to do tons of research for my writing is that news and news sources, even controversial orgs like PETA (despite their methods - which are sometimes deceptive and sometimes illegal) get it right at least some of the time, whether I agree or disagree with them as an organization. It's just like when I read Pravda (Russian newspaper) or watch cable news. Maybe they only get things accurate some of the time. But I can't assume they are lying because I don't agree with their methods or their political slant. I gather information, I use my brain to sift it, and then I decide what is true, regardless of whether I am in complete agreement with the source of that information. I can't close my mind and dismiss some news sources because they are liberal, or conservative, or communist, or radical, whatever. There is usually at least one nugget of truth in it.
> 
> It would be a scary world if everyone only believed information if it only came from a source they always agreed with.[/B]


 :goodpost: That's exactly what I was thinking. 

Of course we don't have to believe everything we hear. I know that PETA stretches their info to suit their purposes, but it is hard to ignore video evidence....... Nikki's mom is an excellent critical thinker!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 21 2008, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608879


> Here's some info that may help.
> PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com[/B]


Now this is very helpful evidence in questioning PETA. It even appears to be something that could be fact-checked, and I bet it would come out fine. There are government collected stats listed here, and they make PETA look quite bad. Very interesting. 

This is something to think about. Still though, I am not going to rush out and buy some Iams.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608938


> Still though, I am not going to rush out and buy some Iams. [/B]



Nor am I :HistericalSmiley: 

Iams just gonna stick with what Iams a feedin' :smrofl:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 21 2008, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608957


> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608938





> Still though, I am not going to rush out and buy some Iams. [/B]



Nor am I :HistericalSmiley: 

Iams just gonna stick with what Iams a feedin' :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Iams never gonna touch Iams!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 21 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608973


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 21 2008, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608957





> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 21 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608938





> Still though, I am not going to rush out and buy some Iams. [/B]



Nor am I :HistericalSmiley: 

Iams just gonna stick with what Iams a feedin' :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Iams never gonna touch Iams!!! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I figured Nikki would never come near Iams, :brownbag:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Shoot they are always up to something. I can not recall right on top of my head (and I deleted history today) what magazine they wiggled past the advertise control on. But this magazine has a special task force set up just for them They put an add in a breeder's magazine and planted a fake giveaway. You have to call a number to receive a gift bag. When the phone is answered there is one of their nonsense recording. 

These people are mad. And I mean in the brain mad.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

PETA was on the streets of downtown Toronto handing out flyers asking pet owners to boycott IAMS. I don't know very much about the effectiveness of PETA but IAMS did admit that they did use that facility and that the person investigating on behalf of PETA was in that facility. 

No more IAMS for our family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ May 16 2009, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777333


> PETA was on the streets of downtown Toronto handing out flyers asking pet owners to boycott IAMS. I don't know very much about the effectiveness of PETA but IAMS did admit that they did use that facility and that the person investigating on behalf of PETA was in that facility.
> 
> No more IAMS for our family.[/B]



I don't know what that proves though. I just don't trust PETA to be honest in these types of showdowns.


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

I just came across this topic, and interestingly enough my boss and I were just talking about this a few days ago. (She is very anti-cruelty and refuses to use any products that have been tested on animals or produced by any companies that do animal testing)...anywho she referred me to this website http://www.navs.org/site/PageServer?pagename=index and on it there is a page which you can look up companies to see if they are known to test on animals. It was very informative! 

There is also a book that I just read called Food Pets Die For by Ann M. Martin. It is extremely interesting and there is a chapter on animal cruelty. It goes into depth on the different things that Iams has done on animals....horrible, horrible things. This book is really an eye opene especially for anyone who might be a little curious.

Ashlei


----------

